# 6-months



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are always in our hearts no matter how long it has been. My mom says she will not pack Jake away in a moving box. She says he is going right with us to the rental. Two years later she finally got rid of some of his leashes. They bring so much joy but the hurt when we lose them is unbearable.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Lisa -

Bayleigh was so beautiful! (Oh, don't let Dory hear me say that!) I smile every time I see her photo. 

No, you're not crazy. I still tear up when I think of the dogs that I have lost -- and it's been years! Only those on this forum truly understand the love you have for your dogs and that they are not as so many say, just dogs. They are family.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It's not silly nor is it crazy to still miss and grieve for Bayleigh after six months. She was a huge part of your life for years. She was with you for all that you had gone thru during that time and her presence was a huge comfort to you. You would be crazy if you didn't miss her like mad. They come into our lives, wiggle their way into our hearts and when they leave their passing leaves a huge void in our lives. If we didn't love them so much we wouldn't grieve their passing. Bayleigh was loved and I have absolutely no doubt that she knew it. And, as much as Dory annoyed her, I am sure she is glad that you have Dory to help fill the huge void. I also think that periodically Bay will look down from the Rainbow Bridge and see Dory's shenanigans.... and will giggle watching her. It is ok that you love Dory. I think that Bayleigh would be glad about that because, Lisa, all Bay ever wanted was to see you happy.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

The journey grief takes us on is different for everyone. We're almost 18 months out from losing Sasha, our GSD, and it does get more tolerable (you described it so well), but I think the guilt that comes along with that is also a way of remembering just how much you love the dog who is no longer here. From your stories of Bayleigh, it is apparent she was a part of you life's journey at the best and worst of times and, boy, does she know the love you have for her and how much you miss her. 

With regard to Dory, isn't it amazing how they worm their way into our hearts? Storm was almost a year old when we lost Sasha and it seemed each day she did a little more wiggling into my heart. I don't feel guilty loving her so much, but instead think about Sasha helping prepare me for loving and taking care of Storm, and now Rey. The love we have for the dogs we have lost can continue on in the new love we have for our current pups.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Everyone else has said things so eloquently. Just sending a hug your way from Charlie, Duke and myself


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It is so very hard, you are so very right saying that guilt and grief go hand in hand, I still have days where I think "what if, and should I have done this etc" and it's been sixteen months since Barnaby passed. 

Someone said to me a couple of weeks after Barnaby passed away "it's not that bad", I wanted to shout at them so much but my head said to me "clearly they have never loved anything or anyone from the bottom of their heart". 

Your love for dear Bayleigh shines through with every word, she was your,. (and of course your families) special girl. Time does help, it's just different now, big hugs sent from me to you, Bayleigh will be smiling down on you for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa: I know it hurts!!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

6 months here since Skye passed. Skye was my 3rd Golden. Loosing her was much tougher for some reason (we know the reason). I get these crazy dreams of her. My senses (smell n touch) are overloaded in the dreams. And then I wake up and I accept my missing her. 
I figure pain is inevitable but suffering is optional. I know Skye wouldn't want me to suffer so I hold up her end of the deal...

dlm ny country


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------

